# Seraching for a blue Degu breeder



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can help me. I am looking for a blue degu breeder in the UK, as I am interested in buying 3 blue degus in Spetember, and unfortunately I seem to be unable to find anywhere or anyone who sells them. Can anyone help?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

This won't be helpful but I think I saw some blues in Pets At Home. Do they sell blue degus or do I need my eyes tested?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

They do sell them in there but I was hoping to buy from a breeder as then you know the history. Also I am buying in Spetember, so this way i can plan in advance rather than just hope a [email protected] store has them in. Thank you for trying though.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

No problemo! If you don't get a response on here then you're gonna have to do some good old fashioned hard work and spend ages searching online. :/


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a look on some of these threads and you may find a breeder in your area http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=11253332


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I've spent a long time looking online, and there seems to be no blue degu breeders out there these days. I've also e-mailed countless breeders who just don't bother with them anymore.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link shell, I will check that out right away.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

No luck on the link, but I will keep checking daily. Most of the posts are from years ago, which is slightly frustrating.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*I found these so worth contacting the breeders*

Preloved | rare blue degus for sale in Beaworthy, Devon, UK

Preloved | degus for sale for sale in Brentwood, Essex, UK


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I've sent a message to the second person, but the first is no good as they are too far away, and do not appear to be a consistent breeder.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You didnt state an area.
Have you tried asking this breeder about blues?

Chloe Long
DEGUTOPIA
Based in Leicestershire, UK
Phone: 07747401387
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: http://www.degutopia.co.uk
Breeder of top quality degus- breeds for health and genetic soundness. The only breeder to have started degu registration to produce a working degu pedigree- see their website for more details!


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I've heard about chloe, and Degutopia, they only breed Agouti Degus.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

The mill in chesterfield always have them in whenever i've gone down and i've been going for around a year, so I assume they are consistent breeders. Maybe give them a phone call? Hope I helped : victory:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you I will take a look, do they have a website?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I have found their website and will keep them in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

no luck with the mill then? pass thru there a lot so will call in for a nosey myself soon. so are you after breeding them or just companionship. what sex(es) you want and what kind of habitats will be utilised?. just a keen interest :mf_dribble:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't been to the Mill yet, i'm just looking for a back up if they don't have any come September when i've moved house. I'm just looking for companionship, no breeding here, either sex would be fine, and they will be in a large cage with plenty of climbing space and lots of save wood. 

If you're going to the Mill could you report back to me on the price for 3 of them? Many thanks


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Kovu07 said:


> I haven't been to the Mill yet, i'm just looking for a back up if they don't have any come September when i've moved house. I'm just looking for companionship, no breeding here, either sex would be fine, and they will be in a large cage with plenty of climbing space and lots of save wood.
> 
> If you're going to the Mill could you report back to me on the price for 3 of them? Many thanks


if you want three together go for females only so you wont get any squabbling : victory:.
fantastic critters these to have about the home, i just love em. i could stay here all night and chatter about these but.........:lol2:
no probs there if and when i call in to the mill

this might be of interest if you have 5 mins to spare : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/645368-my-degu-slideshow.html


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I saw some recently on teh Simons Rodents list. 
You have to get a shop to order them from Simons Rodents for you but you could contact them to see if they still have them in stock.
Hope this helps 

Simons Rodents
Southwood Farm
Drewells Lane
Abbotsley
St. Neots
Cambridgeshire, UK
PE19 6XE
*Orders* 
01767651872
*Enquires:*
01767651832
*Fax Line:*
01767652919


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

That slide show was amazing, all those babies  SO CUTE. I think females would be best, but like I said, i'm really not bothered, so long as they are the same sex 

Also thank you for the heads up on Simon's rodents, their just a little out of my way as I can't drive.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Simons Rodents... isn't that the pet shop supplier that's a big no-no?

It's a shame you're not after any now because...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rehoming-classifieds/693736-mice-degus-lemmings.html

Over run with rescues and trying to rehome 6 4 month old blue degus (males and females) among other animals. He's an animal courier so in the end you could get these and only have to pay for the courier fee, though a donation to the rescue would be nice. He's a lovely guy and very knowledgeable. ^_~


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

That is a shame  They would have been perfect, thank you for keeping an eye out for me


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey! are you still looking for some blue degus? I've found a link that could be useful: Preloved | baby brown degus for sale in Mansfield, England, UK : victory:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Yes I am snowdrop, but that link is for agouti degus?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I'm still looking, can anyone help?


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Kovu07 said:


> Yes I am snowdrop, but that link is for agouti degus?


Yeah it is :lol2: Sorry wrong link: here it is Preloved | baby blue degus for sale in Mansfield, England, UK: victory:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you I will have a look


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## didoh (Aug 28, 2011)

*Didoh*



Kovu07 said:


> Bump


If you have any luck, please let me know. I lost a beautiful blue degu recently and would love two or three females, but am also having problems locating a reliable breeder. If I find any info, I'll let you know.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry to bring this up but did you find any am after them as well but hard to find only found them on viper and vines online store but delivery to me would be £80


----------



## didoh (Aug 28, 2011)

Haven't found a breeder of blue degus - but Pets at Home (Liverpool) contacted me about two blue females (18 months old) up for adoption, so I took them. So sweet. Breeders seem rare in the north - and they are difficult to breed correctly apparently - too much inbreeding to get the colour. I shall keep looking for breeders but it may be best if I try to get a blue male! Any more info and I will post to this site.


----------

